# Yard box always flooded and killing grass



## Ccllud

I moved into a new build a year ago and the yard box is always underwater. The builder has come ti check multiple times for leaks to no avail. The yards are built to have water runoff between the houses to the street. The yard box is at the front of this depression right before the sidewalk.

My grass in this area is now dead (they have re-sodded once but it died again) I'm assuming from over saturation.

They are now offering to do a drain across the nearby sidewalk to remove the water, but to do so want to put in a 4'x5' stone drain area around the box. That'll be ugly with how my yard is.

Any other ideas? If it's not a leak, why would the water not evaporate/soak into ground over time?


----------



## burntfire

Well the large box is your backflow. I'm assuming the (2) circle boxes next to it are irrigation valves (I hate circle boxes.. everyone does) although the locations are odd.

So is it only the large box flooding? Have they checked the irrigation valves? Does it rain a lot?


----------



## JLMTX83

Fought this for ages at the old yard, box always held water after irrigation. Never could find a leak, but it seemed more like a low spot, or the drip irrigation in the front parkway was pooling there. Not sure if you're facing something similar or not. I kept leveling around there the best i could and it seemed to help, but it never was completely dry either.


----------



## Mightyquinn

I would dig that whole area up and look for a leak and then replace it all with some sand as that will help it drain a lot faster. Then, just lay a few squares of sod on top and call it good or you could transplant plugs from the healthy part of the lawn. Depending on how deep you dig it down, you could even lay some gravel down which should help with the draining even more.

You could also just put some pavers down around the valve boxes too as that would at least pretty up the dead grass area but won't really stop your boxes from filling up with water.


----------



## mjh648

I have the same issue with it filling with water, however, it doesn't kill the grass around it. My box is just a low spot and if I don't trim it the grass will actually grow completely over it. No leak passed the main valve as the dials aren't rotating when everything is off. Just something I've learned to deal with but with the grass growing in full force it's not as big of an issue for me.


----------

